

Cleaner, more elegant, and wrong - signa11
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/oldnewthing/archive/2004/04/22/118161.aspx

======
mkelly
This is a good example of the maxim that everything should be "as simple as
possible, but no simpler" (Einstein).

Sometimes identifying where things have become too simple is difficult.

